# need a roomie for a room in the westin



## Lougara (Jul 3, 2007)

a roomie flaked out on us TODAY and we need a roommate STAT.

We have a room at the westin, all non smokers, all non drug users, very clean and nice people.

if we get one more roomate the cost of the room will only be 65 per person for the entire con.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY- I don't want to hear the 'hmm maybe, i have other offers' If you have other offers, then ignore this post- i don't wanna hear about it- comment only if you are 100% interested and need a room.


----------

